# Patron Saints! Step right up and get em!



## srhoades (Mar 20, 2006)

http://www.catholic-forum.com/saints/patron00.htm

Just a thought here. If every thing, place and occupation has a patron saint, doesn't that put everything on equal footing and nullify the need for a patron saint?


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 20, 2006)

I guess they "value diversity"

http://www.catholic-forum.com/saints/saintb05.htm

Even reformers have a patron Saint!


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey! Where's the patron saint for beer?? 
You know, St. Guinness.

Jim


----------



## Theogenes (Mar 20, 2006)

Do you think that the patron saint for baldness and the one for barbers get along?? Or are they always at each others throats???
Just curious....

Jim


----------



## srhoades (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim Snyder_
> Do you think that the patron saint for baldness and the one for barbers get along?? Or are they always at each others throats???
> Just curious....
> 
> Jim



Duality within the patron saints? Never!


----------

